# JDBC Tabellen mit Boolean Spalten können nicht erstellt werden. DB Updaten - wie?



## Moro (29. Nov 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir lernen zurzeit die Grundlagen von Datenbanken und sollen nun eine kleine Java Anwendung basierend auf JDBC programmieren. Hierzu wurde uns eine fertige Datenbank mitgeliefert, die im Zuge der Aufgaben erweitert werden soll, sowie Derby das wir als Driver einbinden sollen.

Ein paar Aufgaben habe ich schon fertig, jetzt muss ich aber das Datenbankschema erweitern um ein paar Tabellen und sobald ich über Netbeans eine Tabelle mit einer Boolean Spalte anlegen will, kommt folgender Fehler:


```
Die Verwendung von 'BOOLEAN' setzt voraus, dass Sie ein Upgrade der Datenbank von Version 10.6 auf Version 10.7 oder eine aktuelle Version durchführen.
```

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dies so nicht gewollt ist von unserem Tutor. Das Problem ist aber nun, das wir erst wieder Mitte nächste Woche einen Praktikumstermin haben wo ich durch Hilfe oben genannten Fehler beheben könnte. Das dauert mir allerdings zu lange und wirft mich zurück.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie schwer und ggf. wie ich ein "Upgrade der Datenbank" durchführen kann? Ich habe davon ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, da dass auch nicht zum Rahmen unseres Praktikums gehört. Im Internet finde ich nichts verständliches.

Ich danke vielmals


----------



## Moro (29. Nov 2014)

Also, wenn ich eine komplett neue DB anlege, dann geht es.
Wie kann ich denn die Tabellen inkl. Inhalt aus meiner alten DB in die neue kopieren? Ich finde nur die funktion "Grab Table" aber damit kriege ich nur die Tabellenstruktur ohne inhalt.


----------



## JavaMeister (29. Nov 2014)

Und wenn du solange einfach nur ein char(1) für T/F oder int 1, 0 für Boolen substutierst?


----------



## Moro (29. Nov 2014)

Könnte sich nachher mit der Anwendung beißen. Kann ich nicht einschätzen. Würde daher lieber das Problem an der Wurzel beheben.


----------



## JavaMeister (29. Nov 2014)

Unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Moro (29. Nov 2014)

Wir arbeiten mit einer vorgelieferten Bibliothek wo auch die GUI usw. drin ist, kann sein das sich Funktionen daraus, bereits auf das DB-Schema beziehen, dass ich noch hinzufügen muss. Aber egal. Ich möchte das Problem an der Wurzel beheben. D.h. entweder die alte DB updaten oder die Tables in die neue kopieren.
Falls jemand was weiß, bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## fehlerfinder (6. Dez 2014)

Moro hat gesagt.:


> Ein paar Aufgaben habe ich schon fertig, jetzt muss ich aber das Datenbankschema erweitern um ein paar Tabellen und sobald ich über Netbeans eine Tabelle mit einer Boolean Spalte anlegen will, kommt folgender Fehler:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Welche Version hat denn deine Datenbank-Software? Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob du schon eine Version 10.7 hast und die Aufgabenstellung auf einer älteren Version - eben 10.6 - basiert.

Hast du mal versucht die Datenbank zu exportieren, dann zu löschen, wieder neu - leer - anzulegen und die Daten wieder zu importieren?


----------

